
Female tech leaders out earn males for the first time – recruiter - Fancygeek
https://www.channelweb.co.uk/crn-uk/news/3072234/women-tech-leaders-out-earn-men-for-the-first-time-recruiter
======
Yuval_Halevi
There's no link to the research source in the article.

